

David Brooks column on "Amy Chua Is a Wimp" - credo
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/18/opinion/18brooks.html

======
laujen
Interesting to couple this article with the new data on test scores. If you
missed that the test scores indicate that pairing like students US scores
against International students produce similar results. Asian US students
score about the same as other Asian students, etc.

I have struggled with this debate for a long time: does falling US test scores
mean falling US predominance? But that hasn't modified US start-up success or
other factors. This article continues to paint a picture for me that despite
the lower test scores compared to other nations, there are lots of actors that
go into life-long success. Attention and memorization are just two of them.

